# What's this white film on top of water?



## dfinn (12 Jun 2016)

Hi Everyone,

My tank has started to produce this weird particulate film on the surface (see picture). If you try and mix it in it just forms white particles within the water. I have to skim it off the surface to remove it. I was wondering if it was something to do with my EI ferts, could my water be supersaturated with them so they are unable to dissolve? Or is it something else?


----------



## zozo (12 Jun 2016)

Most likely a protein film with some bacteria, tho yours is looking quite heavy.. Me also i have it sometimes, not always and not this much, sometimes it's there for days and then it goes again by itself. Plants can cause it, excreting excess protein.. Usualy when i see it comming i up the filter cleaning and do a big waterchange the day after, this always helps a bit to keep it under control. It comes and goes in my case, once in a few months it's there for a few days or a week or so. I have no idea why and how this so suddenly is triggered for no obvious apparent reason. Beats me, maybe someone else can tell..


----------



## Chris Jackson (12 Jun 2016)

I've had some instances of a this when using EI though not as heavy as you seem to have it. Reducing the EI dose helped but I now just use an all in one recipe from the James's planted tank of site and occasionally some Fe instead of EI and such films are consigned to history, unless I overdose the Fe.


----------



## ian_m (12 Jun 2016)

It organics from the plants as they are adjusting to CO2 and lights and EI. You can soak it up by floating a sheet of kitchen towel on the surface. Or run and air stone at end of CO2 period, that's what I did. It will after a week or two stop forming.


----------

